# Postcard - Rescue Challenge!!!!



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay so those who know me well know I absolutely adore my nephews and fluffs, so now we can help them both! Here's the deal my nephew is in the 5th grade and his class is collecting postcards with the goal to represent all 50 states. So it got me thinking that our SM family is all over the country! If in the next 48 hours you will send Tyler's school a postcard from your area, then we pledge to donate $10 to Maltese rescue for EVERY POSTCARD he receives! So Tyler and fluffs benefit







. IF YOU WILL SEND A POSTCARD WITHIN 48 HOURS TO HIS SCHOOL, RESPOND BELOW WITH THE STATE ITS COMING FROM! I'll then private message you his school address







. 

Just so you know, Tyler loves pups (all animals really) and he has helped me many times with lost dog search work. He's a great kid and he'll love knowing he's helping fluffs this way too







! What a great opportunity for him to then teach his classmates about loving animals and supporting rescues to. We can REALLY make a big difference here folks! 

We have postcards from: Virginia, Alabama and Tennessee so far!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds like fun (I was a geography major so it's up my alley). If he wanted one from another country too I would gladly send it, although I don't want to interfere with their goal for all the states.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh that's very cool! I think getting one from Canada might just be fun! If you wouldn't mind sending one that would be great! Get the little munchkins thinking about our neighbors!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So now you have... New York.  Be glad to do it and thank you for helping rescue, Bridget.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I can send from Kansas!


----------



## Luna&Me (Jul 23, 2016)

I can send from California today!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I can send from the great state of TEXAS tomorrow!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks everyone! So now we have Virginia, Tennessee, Alabama, Canada, New York, Kansas, California and Texas! I'll message you guys the address info now. PLEASE REFERENCE "RESCUE" IN THE MEMO section somewhere







. Thanks so much!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Luna & me - for some reason when I try to send you a message (with the mailing info) the SM system isn't able to pull up your messaging account. Really weird so you may want to let Admin know  . If you can, message me me and I'll reply with the postcard information. Thanks so much!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pm me with the address. It can go out tomorrow if that will work.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks Walter! I will message you now. Xoxo to sweet Lucky.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Update: we now have have cards being sent from: Virginia, Tennessee, Alabama, New York, Connecticut, Florida, Louisiana, (Canada  ), Kansas, and California


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

We have Texas and Maine too!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My Texas card is in the mail! What a fun project!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

and the Bay State. I stopped off and bought one and mailed it at lunch. The only place nearby was the campus museum. And might I say most of the postcards would cause a bit of a stir in a 5th grade class; I did find one that was more family friendly.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

summergirl1973 said:


> Awesome! Thanks everyone! So now we have Virginia, Tennessee, Alabama, Canada, New York, Kansas, California and Texas! I'll message you guys the address info now. PLEASE REFERENCE "RESCUE" IN THE MEMO section somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sent it already so I didn't add "Rescue" but I did add the other message to attn. to Tyler etc.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm we're heading to Vermont this weekend. So I guess I can send one from there too.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmm we're heading to Vermont this weekend. So I guess I can send one from there too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd like to send one from Long Beach Island (New Jersey)....


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I can send from Ohio.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

So can I if its still ongoing?


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

You guys are awesome!!! I'm messaging everyone now with the mailing info! Thanks so much!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I sent my post card today from New Jersey. 


....Long Beach Island, New Jersey!! ...(even better!!) :innocent:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Great news! I just spoke with the teacher and she is SO excited about this service project/rescue fundraiser! Please share and let's get those postcards in! We have about 15 states and we need 50!







Please share and be sure to tell your family and friends too. It's a great cause! We now have until October 7th to mail them!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

summergirl1973 said:


> Great news! I just spoke with the teacher and she is SO excited about this service project/rescue fundraiser! Please share and let's get those postcards in! We have about 15 states and we need 50!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which ones do you have?


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'll double check in just a bit and update with the states we have. My phone charger broke so I'm going to pick up a new one real fast! I'll update soon!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

So far folks have pledged postcards from: Canada, New York, Vermont, Kansas, California, Texas, Alabama, Tennessee, Virginia, Connecticut, Massachusetts, New Jersey, Florida, Washington State, Indiana, North Carolina, Michigan, Maine and Louisiana. 

We still have a long way to go, so please share







! Thanks everyone... I know we can get all 50 states if we try!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm in Florida and I see you already have Florida. I won't be back home in Arkansas in time to send one from there.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

If you wouldn't mind still sending one from Florida that would be great. Just in case the other persons doesn't arrive for any reason  .


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am working on getting a few more for you, will post which ones as soon as I find out I can make it happen!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

summergirl1973 said:


> So far folks have pledged postcards from: Canada, New York, Vermont, Kansas, California, Texas, Alabama, Tennessee, Virginia, Connecticut, Massachusetts, New Jersey, Florida, Washington State, Indiana, North Carolina, Michigan, Maine and Louisiana.
> 
> We still have a long way to go, so please share
> 
> ...



This year I gained three beautiful daughter in laws! Inside and out. I have one working in Missouri, one working this week in Nebraska, and one working in Colorado. They are all going in search of postcards and will be mailing them out tomorrow if all goes well!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Congrats on having such an amazing year of weddings! That's awesome! Please give them a big hug from us and tell them how much we appreciate their help! That's so sweet of them and you!!!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

summergirl1973 said:


> Congrats on having such an amazing year of weddings! That's awesome! Please give them a big hug from us and tell them how much we appreciate their help! That's so sweet of them and you!!!


Thank you, it has been a busy fun year and we are not done with the festivities yet! I might need to hibernate some during January-March to recoup though. :w00t: I thanked all 3 of my DIL's and will again!

If you get an updated list posted of the states still needed later today I will see if I can find more to send possibly.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

No additional states to add yet (since my last post above). Hoping more folks will participate  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping Maggie sees this and sends one from IL.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

The postcard challenge is still going on, so it's not too late to participate. Message me if you can send a postcard to the class this week! I met with the class on Friday and the teacher asked me tons of questions about the different aspects of Rescue work and we talked about how our fluff family is joining forces to help with this postcard project. As I told the class about everything, their sweet little hands went up in the air with excitement and comments. One little girl told us how a baby kitten was just found at the school and adopted. Another told me her family is about to adopt a dog very soon. I shared with them about out how fluffs come to rescue needing care and a loving family. I also told them about some of the lost dog search work that I've done and that my little nephew helped with. We are making a difference you guys. This isn't about postcards, it's about unity, education and kindness .... and our world needs as much of those things as possible <3.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - thank you so much!!! Sharing the importance of rescue while helping a school project take off is so fantastic. Lifelong lessons. I hope everyone will share the challenge and try to get their friends and relatives in states you don't have participate.:chili:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

My lil clan did get Kansas, Nebraska, Missouri, and Colorado all mailed off by the weekend. Do you know how many states have came in so far? If you update a list of needed states I can try and help a bit more.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi, and thank you so much for helping to get more postcards in  . Unfortunately it's almost impossible at this point to know what is coming in and which won't get mailed in time etc. Anyone who is willing to participate ... please do!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am checking with a couple others, will let you know if I have any success!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks to your support and the shares from AMARs page, we collected 32 postcards! That means we will be donating $320 to AMAR







! Way to go everyone!!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That's so great, Bridget. :chili::chili: Thank you to everyone who sent cards or had friends or relatives send them. AMAR is so appreciative of your help and Bridget's generous donation. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

That is wonderful Bridget!


----------

